# 2007 Star Electric Vehicle, Golf Cart



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $1,000.00* (10 Bids)
End Date: Thursday Jun-16-2011 5:25:32 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $2,500.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

